
Tesla shares tank after Elon Musk tweets the stock price is ‘too high’ - pvilchez
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/01/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-says-stock-price-is-too-high-shares-fall.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23042970)

------
frankmanning
[https://mobile.twitter.com/davidein/status/12558620055353221...](https://mobile.twitter.com/davidein/status/1255862005535322112)

~~~
frankmanning
Interesting from Einhorn

------
paypalcust83
John Elon Musk McAfee Jr.

